# 2016: Obama's America



## eflatminor (Aug 11, 2012)

Opened last night to a packed theater.  Frankly, I was expecting a lot of speeches, rhetoric and bashing from one side or the other.  That's not at all what the film was about.  It was more a biography of the President's life and influences.  Beautifully shot and really well put together.

It's not always been clear to me why President Obama makes the choices he does, sometimes acting like a modern Progressive (Obamacare, Keystone Pipeline) and others almost like Bush (war on drugs, Patriot Act, military intervention).  This movie *NAILS *the President's motivations and aspirations for transforming America.  Really, really well done.

Beautifully shot around the world...wait until you see the interview with the President's half brother...the movie was produced by the same guy that did Rain Man, Jurassic Park and Schindler's List.  Top notch.

2016: Obama's America | Official Movie Site


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 11, 2012)

I watched the trailer.

Why did he lie right in the trailer?


----------



## daveman (Aug 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I watched the trailer.
> 
> Why did he lie right in the trailer?



What lie?


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 11, 2012)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the trailer.
> ...



It's just a troll.  Please don't feed it, lest it breed.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 11, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I watched the trailer.
> 
> Why did he lie right in the trailer?



I'd ask, but I don't think *you* will explain...


----------



## SuMar (Aug 25, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> I watched the trailer.
> 
> Why did he lie right in the trailer?





Could you be more specific?


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 25, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the trailer.
> ...



You are asking TDM for specifics?  Surely you jest!

Immie


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 25, 2012)

I can see how Obama would inspire the producer of Rain Man.


----------



## g5000 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I can see how Obama would inspire the producer of Rain Man.








*I'm an excellent driver of the economy...excellent driver.  Yes. *


----------



## CandySlice (Aug 28, 2012)

Friends of mine saw it last night. We are planning to see it this week.

I don't mind saying 4 more years of Obama not only repulses me, it terrifies me.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 28, 2012)

FACT CHECK: Anti-Obama film muddy on facts - Yahoo! News


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 29, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> FACT CHECK: Anti-Obama film muddy on facts - Yahoo! News



Yea, I saw that "review".  What a partisan hack job!  Lost on this "reviewer" is the irony of using muddy facts to claim the film is muddy on facts.  The film is powerful and accurate, it just doesn't go out of its way to make excuses for Obama...shocking I know.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 29, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > FACT CHECK: Anti-Obama film muddy on facts - Yahoo! News
> ...



How do you know it's accurate?


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 30, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Every accusation/claim in the film either came DIRECTLY from the horse's mouth or can be easily confirmed through multiple sources.  There was nothing made up in the film.  What this "review" is bitching about is the lack of excuses made for Obama.  The reviewer wanted to see all the typical "it's Bush's fault" and similar unsubstantiated claims that provide cover for the President.  The film stuck to facts, not partisan talking points.

Have you seen it?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 30, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


 
Taking words out of context or talking to people that Obama doesn't know that well and not talking to Obama himself makes me wonder about the accuracy. However, I do not want propaganda-on either side. I'll go see it for myself and make up my own mind.


----------



## diocoses (Sep 1, 2012)

The movie is just a conservative ad. Republicans love it and democrats cant stand it. Pretty standard fare.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 2, 2012)

diocoses said:


> The movie is just a conservative ad. Republicans love it and democrats cant stand it. Pretty standard fare.



Did you see the film?


----------

